# Best backpack stove



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I like the Emberlit as a backpacking/BOB stove, I've used many different styles and brands over the years and the chip stove seems to be the most economical and versatile. No fuels to take along easy to set up folds flat and is made in the US. There are other chip stoves available and while I may try a few of them out I really like the Emberlit stove. 

That is my preference, I still have a slew of other stoves and will occasionally use my Esbit stove for day hikes. What is your favorite backpacking/BOB stove.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Which one do you have? I am considering getting one for my nephews for Christmas. Backpacking Stoves Do you know if using this is allowed when there is a fire ban? Which of the accessories do you feel are really needed? accessories

I have been looking at small stoves for them, I hadn't seen this one. Any advice or opinions would be appreciated. In their scout troop if they want a warm beverage they have to make it, their troop does not provide that. I will not bore you with my feelings on that ....


----------



## Waterguy (Jul 15, 2015)

I love my jet boil. It's the only stove I've ever had that works flawlessly at sea level and at 12,000 feet above sea level.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

I have the Solo Stove for backpacking and keep one in my INCH bag. It works great with biofuels and alcohol burners.


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

I like my solo stove as well. I have the one with the 900ml pot. It is a nice size for one person.
If you want it for multiple people I would recommend the Solo Titan with a 1.8l pot.
I would also recommend a windscreen.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Auntie,
In the smaller stoves not counting camp stoves such as the Colman white gas and propane stoves, I have a Trangia alcohol stove, and a MSR stove that uses the isobutyl canisters. I have at one time or another also used the MSR white gas stove. 

They are all good stoves and yet the Achilles heel of most pack stoves is that they require a person to bring a fuel source. Once that fuel source is gone the stove becomes dead weight. What makes a chip stove so attractive is that your fuel source comes from your surroundings and is not dependent on a finite resource such as fuel canisters or tabs.

What I also find attractive about the Emberlit is it disassembles into a small flat package that doesn't take up space, space being a serious consideration when evaluating or collecting pack items. 

As far as campfire restrictions go, one needs to check with the agency that issued the restriction before they set out. Asking about what is or not allowed can keep one out of hot water with the agency managing the land, a bit of common sense in that regard goes a long way.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

This thread is so appropriate for my time. I have freeze-dried and dehydrated stores. Seems like it takes a lot of fuel to re-constitute. Shoot, a can of beans can be heated in 10 minutes. Or eaten cold. Seems I need to update my fuel stores. Nothing against freeze-dried or dehydrated, they last, but expend a fair amount of fuel to consume. Never realized till of late. I have some birch and elm that I was going to give away to get out of the yard. nope, its staying, natural heat is way cheaper than store bought.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I use an MSR and it's great but I need to look into one that burns wood for when the fuel runs out.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> This thread is so appropriate for my time. I have freeze-dried and dehydrated stores. Seems like it takes a lot of fuel to re-constitute. Shoot, a can of beans can be heated in 10 minutes. Or eaten cold. Seems I need to update my fuel stores. Nothing against freeze-dried or dehydrated, they last, but expend a fair amount of fuel to consume. Never realized till of late. I have some birch and elm that I was going to give away to get out of the yard. nope, its staying, natural heat is way cheaper than store bought.


For camping or if the SHTF I have the Survivor Rocket Stove and the Hunter Chimney Stove. You can heat your water with twigs that you find on the ground. These stoves take very little fuel. The hunter stove can be used as a heater too.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Another vote for the solo with the pot. Also have a soda can stove that burns everclear. The system works well together. 

For backpacking I have a Chinese knockoff of a jet boil. Got it for about 10 bucks online amd it works great!


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

Tennessee said:


> For camping or if the SHTF I have the Survivor Rocket Stove and the Hunter Chimney Stove. You can heat your water with twigs that you find on the ground. These stoves take very little fuel. The hunter stove can be used as a heater too.


That is a nice looking stove.
What is the approximate size and weight?

Edit: 10" × 12.5" and 12.5 lbs. Finally found it at the end of the storybook of a description.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Tennessee said:


> I have the Solo Stove for backpacking and keep one in my INCH bag. It works great with biofuels and alcohol burners.


I am looking to get one, and after some research I am looking at a Solo purchase. Any experience pro/cons?


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> I am looking to get one, and after some research I am looking at a Solo purchase. Any experience pro/cons?


The only negative I've notice is if you don't get the pot or have a pot that the stove will nestle in, then it takes up more room in your pack then the flat stoves. I got the pot with mine so it's no problem for me.


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

Get a windscreen. If the wind blows the flames don't hit the pot. Get the pot one it has the volume marking on the inside of the pot which is handy for rehydrating your mountain house stuff.

The fire box on the original is a bit small and needs pretty constant attention. The Titan is larger and comes with a 1.8L pot. Probably a better choice for 2 or more people.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Farmboyc said:


> That is a nice looking stove.
> What is the approximate size and weight?
> 
> Edit: 10" × 12.5" and 12.5 lbs. Finally found it at the end of the storybook of a description.


I picked up a Coleman soft cooler at Walmart for $21 like this not sure if this is the one i got because mine has a image of a lantern on the top . But it works great for caring the stove around.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

I have the Emberlit as well and like using wood with it. Based on something a friend did I can insert a Esbit(?) brass stove in the Emberlit and use denatured alcohol, which burns very clean. If you run out of or lose the fuel you have wood as a back up. Redundancy works.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I use a biolite.
BioLite CampStove | Burn Wood, Cook Meals, Charge Gear


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

scramble4a5 said:


> I have the Emberlit as well and like using wood with it. Based on something a friend did I can insert a Esbit(?) brass stove in the Emberlit and use denatured alcohol, which burns very clean. If you run out of or lose the fuel you have wood as a back up. Redundancy works.


Esbit makes a stove that is very much like the trangia, the lids are a bit different, other than that they are basically the same stove.

A tip, if you wish to raise the height of the Trangia stove in an Emberlit slide a couple of straight rods/twigs through opposing holes near the base of the stove to make platform on which to sit the stove. Also the Emberlit makes a great pot support/wind screen for the Trangia style stoves.

A simple soda can alcohol stove will also fit inside an Emberlit and when the alcohol runs out, which it will, then it's onto twigs and chips for the fuel source.


----------

